# Archie stayed with us for more than 1 year and 8 months



## andywhite (Dec 18, 2017)

I don't know if anybody remembers, but I started here a thread about taking sick dog from the street to live with us https://www.germanshepherds.com/threads/diagnose-walking-drunk-falling-over.734945/

Archie unfortunately passed away today from the tick disease.









After spending his entire life living alone on the street, he got more than 1 year and 8 months with us. Which he got to live to the fullest!!!

It seemed like he never stopped being amazed by getting food regularly. So much, that he was always a hour early for his dinner. He also enjoyed living inside of a house a lot, going on a night walks, riding a motorcycle... . Biggest accomplishment was he learning what to means to play. He had no concept of playing whatsoever. When I was playing with my other dog, he was actually acting scared and agitated at first. But over the months he not only learned to what to means to play, he also learn how to play himself. And he learned to love it so much, that he was the one, who always challenged me to play with him. It might seem like a short time, but we had a tons and tons of fun and it was awesome. Every single day of it.

What a great 1 year and 8 months it was! Thank you, Archie!!!!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

andywhite said:


> I don't know if anybody remembers, but I started here a thread about taking sick dog from the street to live with us https://www.germanshepherds.com/threads/diagnose-walking-drunk-falling-over.734945/
> 
> Archie unfortunately passed away today from the tick disease.
> 
> ...


Sorry for your loss! RIP Archie! What a great way to remember him though...I get the impression you both were very lucky to have found each other.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Yes, I remember Archie. I also seem to remember a photo of them both in your modified bike. I'm so very sorry for your loss, what a magnificent life he had with you.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I remember you and Archie! He was so lucky that you took him in. You gave him a wonderful life. I am so sorry for your loss. RIP Archie! Go knowing that someone loved you! I will miss your stories. I really liked hearing about Archie.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

What a wonderful life Archie got to know living with you. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

I hadn't seen you post in a while... so from time to time I'd wondered how Archie was doing....you and Archie were very very lucky to have found each other.....i remember from another thread you didn't feel you'd done anything
special but you sure did.....it's great that in the end Archie learned what it's like to have a home...regular meals....to be loved and just simply be a dog....sorry for what you've lost....


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Oh no!  I remember Archie and his story. I'm so sad to hear that you lost him, but I'm glad to know that he wasn't alone and he had a family and a place to belong.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Sure I remember you and Archie!I'm so sorry he passed.Bless you for making his last year and eight months happy and loved.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Bless you for giving him that wonderful life! It was short but a lifetime of love went into it. I was so impressed with your caring and the progress he made with you. RIP Archie, I am sorry for your loss Andy <3 <3


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

Nice of you to take him in. Good to hear he enjoyed his remaining time living the good life.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

He may have had a terrible start in life, but the latter part was was full of comfort and love.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

andywhite said:


> I don't know if anybody remembers, but I started here a thread about taking sick dog from the street to live with us https://www.germanshepherds.com/threads/diagnose-walking-drunk-falling-over.734945/
> 
> Archie unfortunately passed away today from the tick disease.
> 
> ...


I am really glad you could share some happiness with this dog.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

I read back thru your story of Archie and the other pup you saved!
What a great life you gave Archie, loved your description of his meals and learning to play!
Rest in peace Archie, peace to you and your family.


----------

